# Long Range Shooting Range



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there a range in Northeast Ohio with long range targets? By long range I mean sub 500 yards. My club only has a 175 yard target


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

There is a 200 yd target and a 225 steel plate target at Columbiana County Fish and Game (45716 Middle Beaver Rd, Lisbon, OH 44432, www.columbianacountyfishandgame.com/). You must be a member.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

its a bit of a drive but Tusco Rife club in Dennison has several ranges out to 600 yards. Must be a member


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thunder valley Gun Club Kimbolten Ohio. Close to Salt Fork State Park. I thousand yards maybe a Mile long


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When we want to shoot 500yds or more we go over to strip pit areas. About the only choice we have with good safe back stops. Around here 1000yds would be ridge to ridge. We use to have places in creek bottoms we could shoot long range but area has got built up and Fracking outfits all over has short stroked us.


----------

